# How to dose aquarium fertilizers



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Didnt write this article but found it to be straight forward and simple. For anyone that doesnt know who Tom Barr is, he is a scientist and a legend when it comes to this stuff.

I have added some links at the bottom for a calculator and some more information. Check it out after you read the article.

Tom Barr's website is http://www.barrreport.com/, check it out for in depth and great information.



> Overview
> The Estimative Index (EI) is a straightforward method for providing nutrients for a planted tank. The idea behind EI is simply introducing an excess amount of nutrients within an aquarium, throughout the week. This excess of nutrients floods the water column and feeds the plants. This is an estimative method; measuring specific nutrient uptake rates is not necessary and no test kits are involved. EI provides a surplus of nutrients that helps to prevents plant deficiencies, and allows plant growth unhendered. Most algae releated issues are due to plant deficiencies rather than excess nutrient levels(Ammonium/NH4 + is the exception).
> 
> Basically you add a slight excess of nutrients to prevent anything from running out, then do a large water change at the end of the week to prevent anything from building up. This allows you to maintain a range of nutrients without ever using a test kit.
> ...


I use Chuck's Planted Aquarium Calculator for measurement conversions..............http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_aquacalc.htm

Some other good references are:

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/EI.htm

http://www.rexgrigg.com/ferts.htm

http://www.barrreport.com/estimative-index...-test-kits.html

Where to get dry aquarium fertilizers:

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizer.html

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/

http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/ferts.html

Seachem has a line of liquid fertilizers that is pre made and very good. They are pricier and will not last as long but is a lot easier for the beginner. They have their own dosing guidelines that can be found here..http://www.seachem.com/Library/Calculators.html

hopes this helps people understand dosing aquarium fertilizers better.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for the post! great info


----------



## plantbrain (Jul 3, 2007)

And I like Piranhas

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

